# Can someone confirm the wiring for this Marshall 1960A 4X12 Cab?



## sgsummers (May 1, 2012)

I recently bought this Marshall JCM 1960A lead 4X12 cab used for $275 and thought I got a good deal on it. But after playing through it I can't help but to feel I don't like the sound of it. So I opened the back up to poke around to see if something is weird in it, and I noticed a lot of the screws that hold the cab together are more than half way hanging out, there is lots of electrical tape wrapping wires, and even some duck tape. The cones look ok though. I heard that if the wiring is not right the cab will sound anemic. I'm not 100% sure what that means but I really feel like its very thin sounding. I drew up a quick diagram to show how its wired. Can anyone confirm whoever messed with it, put it back together correctly?

Any help would be much appreciated. I feel pretty let down by this cab and I hope its something simple to get the cab sounding like I expected it too.

http://i.imgur.com/B1VAr.jpg


----------



## getaway_fromme (May 1, 2012)

While I can't help you with the wiring, I always felt let down by that cab  What are you running through it?


----------



## sgsummers (May 1, 2012)

A 6505+. I had an old Peavey 4X12 M cab I was using before and to me it sounded much fuller. Im finding the 1960A cab to be very thin have have almost no lows or mids. If I turn the lows and mids to 10 on the 6505+ there isn't very much different at all from having them on like 4. I read all over the net that this was such a great cab but it just doesnt sound right to me. And after opening it up and seeing that its been messed with I'm just not sure if it sounding like it should.


----------



## EOT (May 1, 2012)

You can check out these links and see if they help. Or just google "marshall 1960A wiring" and a bunch of stuff will come up.

I really liked my 6505+ into my 1960B cab. I never had any issues with not having enough lowend.  Tube issue?

Guitar Gear Acquisition Syndrome: First Part - Marshall 1960B 4x12" cabinet modified with X-pattern speakers combination
http://www.nefkom.net/joerg.weber/marshall Cab.jpg


----------



## neoclassical (May 1, 2012)

That looks correct to me.


----------



## evilsaint (May 2, 2012)

yea ... The wiring from your picture is correct. BTW, G12-T75 are mid-scooped voicing speakers. 
They would sound thin and piercing if you compared with V30 speakers, but they have more bass.


----------

